# Looking for a belgian beret



## Ramma (1 Jun 2006)

I ordered one from the PPCLI kitshop.... almost two months ago. They have a pretty bad rep for that sort of thing.  I've been told I can get one from the kingston kitshop, which I can't find.  Other kitshops i found don't carry them.  I really don't want to wear this abortion on my head anymore so if anyone has a link to a place where I can get one other than PPCLI, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Jun 2006)

The Regimental Store of The Royal Canadian Regiment
http://thercr.ca/general/regimental_store.htm


----------



## Eowyn (1 Jun 2006)

You can try here.  That's where I got mine.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/logbranch/Kitshop/kitsh_e.asp


----------



## Ramma (1 Jun 2006)

thanks guys.  I had tried the rcr kitshop earlier and they said they dont carry them, i'll give the other a try.


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Jun 2006)

Green Beret w/cloth band
Green Beret from Parkhurst

http://www.thercrkitshop.com/index.php?page=products/index.php&indid=192


----------

